# Specific 3D Printers, Scanners, & Hardware > Other 3D Printers / Scanners / Hardware > Boots Industries BI V2.0 >  KS Project Update #16: Who likes the new LCD cover?

## Eddie

*Project Update #16: Who likes the new LCD cover?*Posted by Jean Le Bouthillier ♥ Like

Hello backers!

Just a quick update to feature improvements that we've made on the LCD cover for your BI V2.0 3D printer. The LCD cover is not a candidate for injection molding since we foresee that this component will change in the future for better displays that have different form factors.


We are currently on track to begin shipments in May. 
As we approach this exciting time I will begin sharing more pictures and information on the manufacturing process. Give us your opinion!
LCD - Front view

LCD - Back view

----------

